# OBS overriding ffmpeg settings?



## vladg (Sep 11, 2017)

I can't seem to figure out why OBS refuses to use the video encoder settings I add. Output is always BT.709 YUV 4:2:0, 8-bit in main profile, while I try to specify main10 and 10-bit.
The settings themselves work individually with ffmpeg, most recent build. I copied the new ffmpeg binaries to the OBS bin folder, so it should be using those.(?)


----------



## Fenrir (Sep 11, 2017)

Settings are entered as opt=value, not in the format you have listed.


----------



## vladg (Sep 11, 2017)

Ah thanks, I assume space-separated? Doing so added two new lines to the log file, and sadly no change in output:

16:35:13.547: Failed to set profile:v=main10
16:35:13.547: Failed to set pix_fmt=p010le


----------



## Fenrir (Sep 11, 2017)

Yes, space separated. Have you validated those work from ffmpeg cli directly?


----------



## vladg (Sep 11, 2017)

Yes, the command I test this with is:

"ffmpeg -i input.mp4 -c:v hevc_nvenc -profile:v main10 -pix_fmt p010le output.mp4"

which produces the correct format.


----------



## Rodney (Sep 11, 2017)

OBS (and I believe the bundled ffmpeg as well) do not support 10 bit color.


----------



## Fenrir (Sep 11, 2017)

Ah, my mistake here. OBS doesn't support 10-bit color currently. Why do you think you need 10-bit color in the first place? Most of the industry still runs on 8-bit playback.


----------



## vladg (Sep 11, 2017)

Rodney said:


> OBS (and I believe the bundled ffmpeg as well) do not support 10 bit color.


Oh darn, was hoping that wasn't the case. I replaced the bundled ffmpeg to try fix that, but if OBS doesn't support it then I'm probably stuck.



Fenrir said:


> Ah, my mistake here. OBS doesn't support 10-bit color currently. Why do you think you need 10-bit color in the first place? Most of the industry still runs on 8-bit playback.


I've been trying to find a way to capture HDR video/gameplay, which requires 10-bit color. The color space conversion to BT.2020 I can do in post, but the extra detail of 10-bit capture sadly not. More and more games are adding HDR10 support, so I hope OBS adds support for that too, eventually.


----------



## Murkret (Nov 9, 2017)

I'm also looking for hdr10 recording solution without success. Would be awesome! YouTube already support it!


----------

